# 4x8 modular dcc testing setup



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

As Ive said in the past, Im currently limited on room at my place. I cant install a permanent set up but I do have enough space to run a temporary, modular setup on a 4x8 sheet of plywood that can be moved and stored. At least for the time being I could run a decent sized oval for a 2-10-2 and decent length train. It will only be to test how different things will work on more than a programming track so I can watch things run.

I already have the plywood, the power, the wiring, and the track. 22" min radius. Does anybody have any tips for what I should do with this? Im not going to try to build a nice landscape on it. Its only for testing. I want to solder track together and zip tie sections of track down so I can snip it easy later for removal and re-use. 
If I make an oval and use a piece of straight flex track and a 9" piece on both sides, how often is it worth putting feeders up to track for this setup?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

For the temporary layout you discuss you might look
at using a sheet of homasote on that plywood and using
spikes thru the tie holes to hold it in place...wouldn't require
that many. You push the spikes in with a long nose pliers,
you do not hammer them.

Use a few screws to attach the homasote to the plywood.
It had used this technique years ago for an N scale layout
in an apartment. I attached ready to use legs from Home Depot
for support.

For that size layout only 2 drops would be needed.

Don


----------

